# QWOP



## Olji (Dec 9, 2010)

anyone tried QWOP here? and if so, whats your record? mine is 52,4 when crawling on knees and 42,3 running normal xD
Link to game


----------



## cubersmith (Dec 9, 2010)

Oljibe said:


> anyone tried QWOP here? and if so, whats your record? mine is 52,4 when crawling on knees and 42,3 running normal xD
> Link to game


 
Its ****ing impossible!!!!!!


----------



## Olji (Dec 9, 2010)

its just getting the start thats hard


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 9, 2010)

OMG This is hard.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Dec 9, 2010)

Apparently I am a national hero.


----------



## Olji (Dec 9, 2010)

looks like you crawled your way there, am I right? x)


----------



## Olivér Perge (Dec 9, 2010)

No, it was pure running, in fact I did it 9.27 seconds! Of course I crawled. 

I found an easy way to go but the hardle at 50 m made it really hard. At 93,8 m I almost fell, but I saved it.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Dec 9, 2010)

-9.7m OH YEAH


EDIT: 9.7m was the furthest I got, not -9.7m


----------



## shelley (Dec 9, 2010)

I first encountered this game maybe 5 years ago. It seems to be seeing a resurgence in popularity lately. I've done about 30m with actual running, but to actually beat it I had to inch forward bit by bit using only thighs. I knocked down the hurdle and dragged it behind me for several meters.



Inf3rn0 said:


> -9.7m OH YEAH


 
How? There's a giant barrier about 3 meters behind the start.


----------



## NeedReality (Dec 9, 2010)

I remember playing something like this but it didn't have an end to it... Can't remember what it was. 

Anyway, I was playing this at school and beat it without "crawling." Took me 2 study halls but I did it (now to try and get it on video).


----------



## d521yts (Dec 9, 2010)

my record is around 15 meters lol
i'll probably play on it a little more today


----------



## Carrot (Dec 9, 2010)

65.5m fail fail fail xD


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 9, 2010)

How the f***...

My best is 0.3m after like 30 tries


----------



## Carrot (Dec 9, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> How the f***...
> 
> My best is 0.3m after like 30 tries



lolben


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Dec 9, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> How the f***...
> 
> My best is 0.3m after like 30 tries


 
well atleast your going in the right direction....I keep going backwards.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 9, 2010)

loooooooooooool. I got up to 6m then I quit.


----------



## mr. giggums (Dec 9, 2010)

made it




Did it by crawling on my knees though. I dragged the first hurtle 25 meters and finally got lucky and got over it.


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Dec 9, 2010)

man....I ve only made it 3.8 m.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 9, 2010)

Can someone tell me the order of the keys I should be pressing?


----------



## bluedasher (Dec 10, 2010)

I suck at this! I will not give up though! LOL


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Dec 10, 2010)

shelley said:


> How? There's a giant barrier about 3 meters behind the start.


 Bugger there wasnt meant to be a - there, 9.7m was the furthest I got before quitting. Without thinking I had used the - as a bullet point


----------



## goatseforever (Dec 10, 2010)

I played this game my freshman year while my roommate was sleeping; I couldn't contain my laughter and woke him up lol.


----------



## Jukuren (Dec 10, 2010)

fail fail fail.... i had a hard enough time not going negative


----------



## ColdFactor (Dec 10, 2010)

w+o, q+p
rinse and repeat


----------



## Julian (Dec 10, 2010)

ColdFactor said:


> w+o, q+p
> rinse and repeat


Same!
Actually lets you run!


----------



## riffz (Dec 10, 2010)

39.9m running. I'm going to bed. Must defeat this.


----------



## Meep (Dec 10, 2010)

I beat it twice. At first I landed on the jump pad with my head so it didn't really count:







I redid it though (Missed the jump, foot landed right at the start of the pad):






I actually ran btw

I start off by tapping O to tilt my guy. Then I alternate holding QP and WO for whatever duration needed, sometimes tapping O and P to hook his legs etc.

Will prolly try and record a video after my finals lol


----------



## izovire (Dec 10, 2010)

I got to 50 metres... **** them hurtles


----------



## NeuwDk (Dec 10, 2010)

37.1 running . it's amazingly hard to get it right, and whenever it goes good, he get's on his toes and fall :S :O


----------



## CubeX (Dec 10, 2010)

*There is a glitch/error in QWOP...*

I just played it. 

But when i got to 99.3 metres, it went STRAIGHT to 100 metres.

This sounds weird. I think the left leg touched the sand (yellow) area first... but that still makes no sense at all...

p.s: Never playing this game again, wasted 5 minutes of my...


----------



## pappas (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Tim Major (Dec 10, 2010)

Haha, my whole class was playing this a few weeks ago in English. Most of us using boss key... the teacher couldn't quite work it out.
I was the only one to reach the hurdle, but that's a far as I got in 25m~ until the bell rang (I started off crawling, but found it incredibly boring, so I tried running.)
My running was more like... huge jumps 
Has anyone legitimately cleared the hurdle? I've passed it, but not actually cleared it (I just mowed it down )


----------



## Olji (Dec 10, 2010)

i just tripped on it and did an epic faceplant right now.... >_>


----------



## Rinfiyks (Dec 10, 2010)

Lol at this game. 10 m actual running, using the QP WO technique (Q and W slighty before P and O)


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 10, 2010)

YEEES!!!11
Got national hero.  Went from 13.5m to 100.1. 
Well, now that I've done that, I never want to play QWOP again.


----------



## shelley (Dec 10, 2010)

I just made him do a backflip. QWOP is retiring from track and field and will be competing in gymnastics at the next Super Special Olympics (can you imagine how hard that game would be?)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

A quick crawling hack:
at first, hold O and W together
After that, hold down P
For the rest, switch between Q and W while holding P.


----------



## Meep (Dec 10, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> A quick crawling hack:
> at first, hold O and W together
> After that, hold down P
> For the rest, switch between Q and W while holding P.



That's for nubs ):


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

Meep said:


> That's for nubs ):


 Statues can't run.


----------



## Meep (Dec 11, 2010)

Got 100.5m on vid lol, I keep failing the jump ):


----------

